# whiteline bushings = nolathane bushings?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not sure if they are or not. I got my Whiteline bushings from BNR.


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

I just checked my PayPal receipt. they are the same


----------

